# shoaling fish suggestions wanted



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

in my 125L i have 2 bristlenoe, 4 kuli loaches, and 1 butterfly fish. is there any shoaling fish i can add to that? would i be overstocking? and would they get eaten by the butterfly?

cheers, james


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

By the old 1 fish/gallon rule (2.54 cm/4 liters) rule you have lots of room. The problem you have is your Butterfly Fish. Any small fish near the surface he will consider food. Congo Tetras or Clown Barbs might work OK. Large Corys would stay near the bottom, probably out of the way of your Butterfly Fish. Neon Tetras or Danios would just be lunch!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The rule is 1 inch of fish per gallon of water and should be figured on adult size. All the fish you have get to about 4 inches each. Since it is better to have shoaling fish in groups, I would say that you'd be pushing it if you added a small group. Not sure how predatory the butterfly is.


----------

